# All the Different Types of Oozes



## Echohawk (Jan 2, 2008)

*Puddings*
Black Pudding (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Black Pudding, Elder (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Brown Pudding (Monstrous Manual)
Deadly Pudding (1999 Dungeons and Dragons Adventure Game)
Dense Pudding (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Dun Pudding (Monstrous Manual)
Gray Pudding (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Marble Pudding (Dragon #251)
Stone Pudding (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Vermilion Pudding (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
White Pudding (Frostburn)

*Jellies*
Airjelly (WotC web site)
Assassin Jelly (WotC web site)
Flesh Jelly (Monster Manual II)
Mustard Jelly (Monstrous Manual)
Ochre Jelly (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Phase Jelly (Polyhedron #67)
Shadow Jelly (Planar Handbook)
Stunjelly (Monstrous Manual)
Symbiotic Jelly (Monstrous Compendium Fiend Folio Appendix)

*Slimes*
Black Slime (Dragon #250)
Corpse Slime (Dragon #303)
Dagolar Slime (Dark Sun: Shattered Lands)
Gray Slime (Dungeonscape)
Green Slime (Dungeon Master's Guide v.3.5)
Mercurial Slime (Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II)
Olive Slime (Dungeon #132)
Shadow Slime (Dragons of Faerûn)
Tyrian Slime (Dark Sun: Shattered Lands)
Violet Slime (Dungeon #126)

*Living Spells (and friends)*
Blinding Blot (Sinister Spire)
Chilling Fog (Monster Manual III)
Ghoul Ooze (Sinister Spire)
Glitterfire (Monster Manual III)
Living Acid Arrow (WotC web site)
Living Antimagic Field (WotC web site)
Living Breath Weapon (Dragons of Eberron)
Living Burning Hands (Eberron Campaign Setting)
Living Cloudkill (Dragon #319)
Living Confusion (WotC web site)
Living Deep Slumber (WotC web site)
Living Disintegrate (WotC web site)
Living Dragonmark (Dragonmarked)
Living Ferroplasm (WotC web site)
Living Fireball (Dragon #329)
Living Flaming Sphere (Expedition to Undermountain)
Living Flesh to Stone (WotC web site)
Living Freezing Fog (Dragon #358)
Living Glitterdust (WotC web site)
Living Ice Storm (WotC web site)
Living Blasphemy (Monster Manual III)
Living Prismatic Spray (WotC web site)
Living Reverse Gravity (WotC web site)
Living Spell template (Monster Manual III)
Living Web (WotC web site)
Living Whirlwind (WotC web site)
Sickening Sleep (Monster Manual III)
Stohpo-Ahk, Living Spellmeld  (WotC web site)
Wearying Worm (Sinister Spire)

*Other oozes*
Aballin (Monsters of Faerûn)
Acid Blob (Al-Qadim: The Genie's Curse)
Amoebic Crawler (Dragon #330)
Arcane Ooze (Monster Manual III)
Aruchai (Dragon #47)
Astral Protean (Immortal Rules)
Bloodbloater (Fiend Folio)
Bloodfire Ooze (Monster Manual IV)
Bone Ooze (Monster Manual II)
Brine Ooze (Sandstorm)
Carnivorous Wall (Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad)	
Cesspit Ooze (Cityscape)
Conflagration Ooze (Monster Manual III)
Corrupture (Monster Manual IV)
Creeping Pit (Dragon #101)
Creeping Stone (Dragon #314)
Crimson Ooze (Fantastic Locations: Fields of Ruin)
Crystal Ooze (Monstrous Manual)
Deathreap Ooze (Expedition to Castle Ravenloft)
Dhour (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix II)
Diger (Palace of the Silver Princess)
Dissolution Ooze (Magic of Incarnum)
Ectoplasmic Ooze (WotC web site)
Ethereal Ooze (Fiend Folio)
Film of Night (WotC web site)
Flareater (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Flotsam Ooze (Fiend Folio)
Gelatinous Cube (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Genius Loci (Epic Level Handbook)
Giant Amoeba (Creature Catalog (DMR2))
Goop Ghoul (Dragon #198)
Graveyard Sludge (Monster Manual V)
Gray Ooze (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Imorph (1ED Fiend Folio)
Lava Ooze (Sandstorm)
Living Muck (Eye of the Beholder III: Assault on Myth Drannor)
Living Pool (Adventure Pack I)
Living Web (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three)
Mulcher (WotC web site)
Necromantic Sludge (Dragon #238)
Nightseed (Dragon #330)
Obsidian Ooze (WotC web site)
Omshirim (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Quagmire (Dragon #127)
Reason Stealer (Monster Manual II)
Reekmurk (Fiend Folio)
Shroud of Death and Despair (Five Nations)
Silatic	(Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix II)
Skitterhaunt (WotC web site)
Slime Creature (Dungeon #132)
Slithering Hoard (Wyrmskull Throne)
Slithering Tracker (Dungeon #143)
Snowflake Ooze (Monster Manual III)
Spellhaunt (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix II)
Summoning Ooze (Monster Manual III)
Teratomorph (Monster Manual II)
Toxic Ooze (Dragon #350)
Venom Ooze (Drow of the Underdark)
Vitriolus (Baltron's Beacon)
Void Ooze (Planar Handbook)
Wriggly (Imagine #15)
Xador's Fluid (Dragon #127)


----------



## Shade (Jan 2, 2008)

Great!  Added to the Monster Indices.


----------

